# Daisys tail feathers 2



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

*Daisys tail feathers*

[I have already made a post explaining Daisys tail feathers missing and horrible clip job] Whi is Daisys tail feathers now looking so messy?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Looks like either the shaft got bent, or it was about to fall out. If it’s bent, don’t worry, it will molt out eventually and be replaced.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with RavensGryf. Nothing to be concerned about. 
Daisy will get a new tail feather when that one comes out.*


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Her tail feathers are growing back in beautifully!!


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

nickhall08 said:


> Her tail feathers are growing back in beautifully!!


That's wonderful, but you should not have that hut that is at the bottom of the playground.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, the tail feathers arecoming back. Coming along correctly, but still a way togo until they are grown. A nice looking green bird.


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

why is the hut on the playground bad? She uses it as a bird bath


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads regarding Daisy's tail-feathers.
Please do not start new threads on the same topic in the future.

The coconut hut is not a good toy for Daisy because females often decide to use them as a nesting site. 
Females can lay eggs even if they do not breed with a male. This is why we recommend that nothing which may be used as a nesting site be put in their cages.

If you want to provide Daily with a bird-bath, I'd suggest you either put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide her the option of bathing every few days.








*


----------

